# Just for fun a weapons bag



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I think I'm going to be building a weapons bag and I thought it might be fun. But I must admit that some constructive advice to conciser might come in handy. So I thought I might take some pictures of the bag and hope for some good suggestions. 
would this be the place to post it?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

One big concern. REINFORCEMENT!
On the bottom, and on all corners.

You will need a sturdy pack that can withstand numerous firearms rubbing and moving around inside. Durability will be a huge concern, with weight management being a close second.
You used the plural "weapons" to describe the bag, so you could be carrying more than 3 long guns AND possibly their first load of ammunition, all in the same bag. That weight, and the manner of carrying it, would need to be considered.
I've seen top zip duffel bags used for this, and notice that they use wide nylon bands that wrap around the entire exterior of the bag to gather and secure the contents. A strong canvas would work well, but the bottom would need to be reinforced to avoid hotspots.
Something like these: https://www.armynavyusa.com/Rothco-Canvas-Israeli-Type-Duffle-Bag-p/rtc-8137.htm?1=1&CartID=0
I'd like to see what you come up with.

I found a solution that worked for me, to carry my AR and plate carrier. It's a rolling duffel with two compartments. The normal top compartment is large, and limp, like any other duffel.
Underneath it is a reinforced second compartment that is flat and unzips around the bottom edge. This is where the rifle gets stored, away from all other contents, and better protected on all sides.
A side pocket holds a sidearm and battle belt.
It's kinda like this one:


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I think the larger bag idea is a good one if you do not intend to return to your home base. I wear a gray denim vest, and you should see what I can carry in that just to go out for coffee. However, I do know I'm buying food in fulfilling my errands and no matter which roads I take, I will circle back home.

I would advise that no matter which firearm you chose, you keep it simple. Carry something of a common caliber, one that you can buy at any hardware store, even in the boonies. Take a cleaning kit and a few spare parts. I'd diversify if I could, for example, I'd take a 44-40 handgun and a 44-40 lever action rifle. There are lever action rifles that fire both the .44 SPL and the .44 Mag.

I've got the same idea going, but I'm using a .22LR as a base for both a semi-automatic rifle and the conversion kit for a Kimber.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

NVM it's early and I didn't read correctly:tango_face_wink:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Type in "Load Out Bag" on you tube and you will get a slew of ideas. Here is one example.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

OK two things I know for sure so far there will be two weapons in the bag an AR-15 and a 9mm pistol. I'm thinking that the ammo for these will be the most likely to be found post SHTF. I like the idea of a small gun cleaning kit and maybe a flashlight? (the trauma kit is covered but a great idea) 
Rifle will be a AR. For the pistol I'm not sure if I will use one of my 1911s or not. Maybe pick up a glock? Spare parts for the AR? 

I like the 1911 that I have but I like the idea that the Glock holds a hand full of ammo been looking at the Glock 45 9mm. 
That's sort of scary using a new kind of gun when all I ever have had is a 1911. I'm comfortable with knowing my way around the 1911


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> Type in "Load Out Bag" on you tube and you will get a slew of ideas. Here is one example.


I'd seen that same vid while looking for a solution. I liked it, but didn't like the idea of having a gun in pieces, requiring assembly when needed. So, I found a solution that let's me store a full size, 16" barreled, fully collapsed stock AR with optics and magazine installed. Unzip and flip, pop the stock, yank the charging handle, ready.

I have a sling-type pack that can hold a disassembled rifle, and it looks pretty normal. It *can* hold an assembled one, but it requires a little "pocket" to be extended upward at the top of the bag. It basically looks like a giant flag declaring "THIS BAG IS WEIRD" when carried in public.

An AR pistol solves a ton of problems when thinking of options.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I like the Rothco bag. Right now I use a black navy seabag but, it has to be top loaded.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Ive got a number of bags that I'm generally pleased with, but if I could build one, I'd build one with a florescent yellow or orange inside fabric lining or a built in light. 

I'm constantly rumbling around my bags looking for what's inside them...


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Ive got a number of bags that I'm generally pleased with, but if I could build one, I'd build one with a florescent yellow or orange inside fabric lining or a built in light.
> 
> I'm constantly rumbling around my bags looking for what's inside them...


Speaking from experience, a bright interior works great. The sling bag I mentioned had one pocket made this way. Bright chartreuse yellow. It was designed for all the small things that would get lost in a normal compartment.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Well for a bag I'm going to use the one from PSA that came with magazines. It is a nice bag for a 16". It's going to lay sleeping in the closet until it's needed


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> I'd seen that same vid while looking for a solution. I liked it, but didn't like the idea of having a gun in pieces, requiring assembly when needed. So, I found a solution that let's me store a full size, 16" barreled, fully collapsed stock AR with optics and magazine installed. Unzip and flip, pop the stock, yank the charging handle, ready.
> 
> I have a sling-type pack that can hold a disassembled rifle, and it looks pretty normal. It *can* hold an assembled one, but it requires a little "pocket" to be extended upward at the top of the bag. It basically looks like a giant flag declaring "THIS BAG IS WEIRD" when carried in public.
> 
> An AR pistol solves a ton of problems when thinking of options.


I didn't like the idea of having to assemble the AR as well, not that it's a terribly difficult thing to do, and your right, An AR pistol with a collapsible brace will solve a lot off issues. My CZ scorpion with the folding stock would make do but I want more power then the 9 will give me. After all, it's a ready bag, if your grabbing it, your expecting trouble. An AR pistol with collapsible arm brace coming up. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## BookWorm (Jul 8, 2018)

No assembly required, easy to carry and makes no noise, but you have to be close to use it well. Close enough that you might even smell the target as you're using it.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

BookWorm said:


> View attachment 86493
> 
> 
> No assembly required, easy to carry and makes no noise, but you have to be close to use it well. Close enough that you might even smell the target as you're using it.


 Just don't bring it to a gun fight.

Bag depends on when and where you intend to use it. I have a few soft cases that protect a weapon well and have plenty of room to store other need items. They are easy to carry either by a handle or shoulder strap. They stand up well to harsh weather.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

What about a folding stock?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

budgetprepp-n said:


> What about a folding stock?


 Not a big fan of them but they have their place. I have one on a AK. Also Have a AK We cit the stock down on a bit. With the 4-6 position sliding ones we have now they get down pretty small.
Just came up today , have a chance to run off for a couple days to get some shooting in 360 miles round trip. Second son is home. The RPR case fits in the sidecar . Packing up for the trip. Other weapons I will shoot are already there , I gave them to him.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I keep my 8.5" AR pistol (Vortex Sparc Red dot with Magpul MBUS back-up) in a soft-side PSA case with 6 mags in my bedroom closet. I commonly put this in my trunk/truck when gone for the day as well.


----------

